# Problem NAT-PT.....

## dashang

My objective :

internal network of ipv4 reach   IPv6 nodes on the Internet....

i don't  have Cisco device...so i m trying with  http://tomicki.net   naptd-0.4.2.tar.gz....

i have install naptd....now for configuration.....

```
[root@manage newroot]# usr/sbin/naptd-confmaker 

Ataga IPv4/IPv6 NAPT Configuration Maker

(c) 2005 by Lukasz Tomicki <tomicki@o2.pl>

Do you want to create a new configuration? [Y/n]

Do you want IPv4 addresses from the outside interfaces to be automatically used as part of the NAT pool? [Y/n]

Do you want to configure additional address as part of your NAT pool? [y/N]

Do you want to create a pool of public IPv4 addresses that will allow incoming connections to be dynamically mapped to appropriate IPv6 addresses? [y/N]

Do you want to create static mappings of public IPv4 addresses that will allow incoming connections to reach IPv6 hosts? [y/N]

Enter the name of the first inside (IPv6) interface that you want NAT-PT to listen on.

interface (eth0 eth1 eth2 eth3 eth4 eth5 eth6 eth7 eth8 eth9 eth10 eth11): eth7

Do you want to enter more interfaces? [y/N]

n

Enter the name of the first outside (IPv4) interface that you want NAT-PT to listen on.

interface (eth0 eth1 eth2 eth3 eth4 eth5 eth6 eth7 eth8 eth9 eth10 eth11): eth5

Do you want to enter more interfaces? [y/N]

n

Enter the TCP translation timeout in seconds [86400]: 

Enter the UDP translation timeout in seconds [3600]: 

Enter the ICMP translation timeout in seconds [30]: 

Enter the IPv6 prefix that will be used as the destination for translations.

prefix [2000:ffff::]: 

Please enter the IPv4 address of the DNS server you are currently using.

IPv4 DNS server: 10.104.1.1

You can configure hosts for automatic DNS translation by using the DNS server below.

IPv6 DNS Server: 2000:ffff::a68:101

Thank you for choosing Ataga as you IPv4/IPv6 NAT-PT solution.

Setup is now complete. Type 'naptd' to start NAT-PT.

```

Now hows its done.......

My eth5 ipv6 is  2000:470:1f01:115::4/64

eth7  which is ipv4  is 10.10.7.1......... and connected pc with this ip PC-1 ---> 10.10.7.2

Now as per the concept if i ping from  PC-1 to any other machin...so in that machin it should be dispaly IPV6 in tcpdump...But NATING is not working perfectly.....

please suggest me how to done NATING in IPV6 case....

sorry for english..

----------

## chiefbag

I don't fully follow your question but one thing is to make sure you have the relevant  ipv6 use flags enabled.

For example for tcpdump.

```
vi /etc/portage/package.use

net-analyzer/tcpdump ipv6
```

----------

## dashang

sir not getting ??? where is /etc/portage ???

----------

## chiefbag

This will explain in more detail then I can:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2

----------

## dashang

still my question is alive .....

internal network of ipv4 reach IPv6 nodes on the Internet.... 

one more option is NAT64 ...but how to configure NAT64....????

do this all require DNS????

please suggest me??

----------

## dashang

my objective is my internal ipv4 network reach to internet ipv6....

for that i found that i have to configure NAT64...

but i dont know how to configure there is some third party utilities are available....

http://www.litech.org/tayga/

http://ecdysis.viagenie.ca/

do i need DNS64 that????

please guide me proper flow and steps for this....

----------

## tomk

Merged previous post.

----------

